# طلب مساعدة في عدة الحفر على الخشب



## ksaid (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الاعزاء بعون الله تعالى انهيت الة cnc وعند الانتهاء صادفتي مشكلة روؤس الحفر او ريش الحفر بالنسبة للخشب لا اعرف شكلها او نوعها بحثت في الانترنات فوجدت انواع كثيرة جدا لم اعرف الاشكال المناسبة للخشب التى احتاجها من اجل القطع او النحت ثلاثي الابعاد .
ارجو من ذوي الخبرة ان يدلوني على احسن شيى وان امكن بالصور. وان امكن الفرق بين ريش التي تحفر الخشب والتي تحفر الحديد شكرامسبقا


----------



## khaled farag (22 مايو 2010)

أخى الكريم من هنا

سنارة


----------

